# tricycle parts for sale



## brownster69 (Feb 6, 2012)

i bought out an old bike shop that was closing and there were some tricycle parts here is what i have to sell
3- wooden pedal blocks
1- rubber tire ring
2 or 3 seat collets
1- lucky seven seat post
1- nickel plated round seat clamp with square set bolt

i would like to sell as package if possible

let me know if interested i can send pics to your personel email


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 9, 2012)

What size tire do you have? Thanks!

Dave


----------

